# First Intel Build; What Do You Guys Think?



## satindemon4u (Jun 5, 2014)

My last rig (a few years ago) was an AMD build. I almost went that route this time but I think it's time I feel the power of Intel. (It's in my laptop but gimme that desktop power!) Listed below is what I was thinking of throwing in this beauty. I know it isn't TOP notch but I think it will get me pretty far.

Games being played won't be anything super. COD, LoL, Skyrim, etc. etc.

PCPARTPICKER: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/nbarr7655/saved/9Cvbt6

*Case:* Phanteks Full Tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811854003
*Mobo: *MSI Z97-G45 Gaming http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130771
*Video Card:* MSI R9 280 GAMING 3G 384-Bit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127789
*PSU:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650 G 80 PLUS GOLD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438026
*Processor:* Intel Core i5-4670K http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116899 (Will be waiting on DC)
*CPU Cooler: *Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK Dual 120mm http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709020
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455
*Hard Drive:* 
Western Digital Black 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236625
*Solid State Drive: *Samsung 840 Evo 120gb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147247
*CD/DVD Burner/Player*: ASUS 24X DVD Burner http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204


THANKS GUYS! So far with recommendations I have changed quite a bit. Almost everything besides the board, burner/player, and RAM! haha. In doing so so far my total is at 1093. So, you guys have saved me almost $300. O.O

EDIT: Looking for a new heatsink now as well. Wanting something with dual fans. Don't really wanna go liquid cooling right now. Suggestions?


----------



## BigBoi (Jun 5, 2014)

You don't need 850W for your power supply unless you plan on doing SLI.
If not, I suggest dropping it to 550W-650W.

Replace that WD Black 2 to a regular WD Black and get a separate SSD, but that's just me.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 5, 2014)

Well I went with the 850 in case I wish to upgrade in the future. I could drop it down to a 750 but I'm not sure I would want to go much lower than that. As far as buying a regular HDD and an SSD, why separate?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello,

Unless that upgrade is for another GTX 780 for SLI, you are unlikely to ever need more than 650W for your system. I personally haven't looked too much into the EVGA Super Nova series, but 80+ Gold is definitely good for a PSU if it lives up to the standard. And an SSD and HDD combo is very useful for video editing, and would be quicker than an SSHD, but you should be fine.

If you are only playing Skyrim, LOL etc., which aren't very demanding games, you could save quite a bit of money and get a cheaper GPU - you can run a heavily modded Skyrim at Ultra settings at 1080p at 60fps constant on something like a GTX 760 or AMD R9 270/270x. You can then upgrade if you plan on playing more graphically intense games. Can I ask what resolution you will be playing at?

Another thing - unless you are planning on video editing or playing intense FPS games, you do not require an i7, and would probably get the same performance in games using an i5 4670K (or i5 4690K with Z97 mobo, Haswell Refresh), and save quite a bit of money.

Layton


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 6, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unless that upgrade is for another GTX 780 for SLI, you are unlikely to ever need more than 650W for your system. I personally haven't looked too much into the EVGA Super Nova series, but 80+ Gold is definitely good for a PSU if it lives up to the standard. And an SSD and HDD combo is very useful for video editing, and would be quicker than an SSHD, but you should be fine.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the informative post. The reason I chose these things was for the fact that I was trying to think ahead. I remember when I built my AMD rig that after about a year or so I was thinking "damn, I wish I would have gotten this instead that way I could get _________." At the time I remember buying things that would be good right THEN, not anytime in the future. That includes a cheap board, DDR2 memory, basic video card, etc. haha.

So, I am trying to avoid that now. I understand that technology is ever evolving but I would rather not look at my rig after 6 months and go "Well, crap". The games I mentioned are just the ones I have right now. I would love to get some others that will more than likely be more intense. One being Titanfall of course. I don't plan to do any video editing to answer that question. As far as what resolution, I haven't figured that part out yet. I know I want at least 1080p. Haven't shopped for monitors (or TV's haha) yet. I am gonna stick with the i7 but I will entertain the idea of a different video card...suggestions?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 6, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> The games I mentioned are just the ones I have right now. I would love to get some others that will more than likely be more intense. One being Titanfall of course. I don't plan to do any video editing to answer that question. As far as what resolution, I haven't figured that part out yet. I know I want at least 1080p. Haven't shopped for monitors (or TV's haha) yet. I am gonna stick with the i7 but I will entertain the idea of a different video card...suggestions?



The i5 4670K is a great CPU, and will perform extremely similar to the i7, and probably more performance than you'll ever need. But if I can't convince you to not get the i7, I would definitely wait a little bit for the Haswell Refresh CPUs, such as the Devil's Canyon i7 4790K, which should be coming out later this month. Pair this with a good Z97 motherboard and a good CPU cooler (best bang for the buck is the CM Hyper 212), and you'll have a great system. May still be too much power than you really need, even three or more years in the future. Your money, your choice.

In terms of video card suggestions, the GTX 760 would be fine for your current needs if playing at 1080p. If you plan on playing at a higher resolution, you may need to bump up to a GTX 770. My suggestion if you're so concerned for the future is to get a 3GB-4GB GTX 770, and then SLI another GTX 770 when you decide to upgrade to higher resolutions (eg. 1600p) or if you feel like you need more gaming performance. But if you remain at 1080p, the GTX 760 is perfectly fine.

Layton


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Well I went with the 850 in case I wish to upgrade in the future. I could drop it down to a 750 but I'm not sure I would want to go much lower than that. As far as buying a regular HDD and an SSD, why separate?


i have a future 8320/R9 290/1x7200rpm(sometime a 10K Vraptor)/1xSSD/2x140mm led/3x120mm led, build and according to my guesstimate : the 650w i will have will be enough but for a CFX i will need a 750w
*
proof:
CFX

wihtout CPU OC 
Minimum PSU Wattage:643 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *















with CPU OC
*Minimum PSU Wattage:671 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














no CFX with CPU OC
*Minimum PSU Wattage:482 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














but i will use a more power hungry CPU/GPU than you will ... 
http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine Never failed me once ... and i also ran a i7-920 + SLI of Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum on a mere 700W PSU without any issue

edit:
your build (in case of a i5-4670K OC@4.5)
no SLI
*Minimum PSU Wattage:377 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














SLI
*Minimum PSU Wattage:499 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














yep indeed manufacturer want you to spend money in PSU  in my case ASUS was recommending a 700W for a 580 Matrix P ALONE and i ran SLI on it


----------



## M0rt (Jun 6, 2014)

BigBoi, Layton, and Greiver are all shooting you straight.

All signs point to the next generation of GPU's requiring less power and 750w is more than enough for GTX 760 or 770 in SLI if you go that route. However, I advocate getting the best single GPU you can afford and just selling and replacing it when prudent. Either way, you won't need 850w, save the money. Grab the Seasonic G 550 for a single or the EVGA G2 750 for SLI.

Paying more for 4GB of VRAM is not be a bad move if you're certainly going to add a second card and intend on gaming at greater than 1080, but I would simply buy and then flip a 2GB card when its limitations become an issue. If you can afford it, get a 2GB 770 and stick with a 1080 display, because 1440 will necessitate spending more on two 4GB cards or a 780(Ti)/290(X) right out of the gate.

You would be certifiably insane not to wait for Devil's Canyon.

Whatever you do, lose the bloody combo drive. Separate drives will be faster, cheaper, and probably safer. I also question whether you'll run into motherboard and OS issues with it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

M0rt said:


> Paying more for 4GB of VRAM is not be a bad move if you're certainly going to add a second card and intend on gaming at greater than 1080, but I would simply buy and then flip a 2GB card when its limitations become an issue. If you can afford it, get a 2GB 770 and stick with a 1080 display, because 1440 will necessitate spending more on two 4GB cards or a 780(Ti)/290(X) right out of the gate..



well paying more for 4gb is not a bad move ... but paying less too ... my 290 will cost me less than his 760 but i am just kinda lucky with 2nd hands stuffs (never had any problems) and still backed up with 21month warranty
and calculating the PSU need motivated me to pay less for a 650w as it will power the rig with no problems, and resell it later when the need of a 290 CFX will be needed (Aka: when i will switch to a 1440 >.< ) to get the same Integra R2 but in 750W as it will be enough.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2014)

Just to confirm what most have said, if you don't intend significant overclocks on the CPU and GPU that rig will not be pulling more than about 400W, save yourself some money and go with a decent 650W, I completely understand that you are looking to ensure that you have good margins but in one way if you are only using 50% of a PSU's output then 50% of it's cost is to some degree wasted, I know things are not always quite as simple as that but it makes a point!

Secondly, and again as some have said, if it's predominantly gaming you will be using the rig for, think about the i5 4670K, it's a great CPU that again could save you decent $$

Lastly, with the savings made from the above, I would get a decent 1TB HDD and possibly a 120GB SSD and/or upgrade the graphics card to a GTX770 or R9 280X but that would depend on the resolution you would be playing, if it's just 1080 then no need really.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Just to confirm what most have said, if you don't intend significant overclocks on the CPU and GPU that rig will not be pulling more than about 400W, save yourself some money and go with a decent 650W, I completely understand that you are looking to ensure that you have good margins but in one way if you are only using 50% of a PSU's output then 50% of it's cost is to some degree wasted, I know things are not always quite as simple as that but it makes a point!
> 
> Secondly, and again as some have said, if it's predominantly gaming you will be using the rig for, think about the i5 4670K, it's a great CPU that again could save you decent $$
> 
> Lastly, with the savings made from the above, I would get a decent 1TB HDD and possibly a 120GB SSD and/or upgrade the graphics card to a GTX770 or R9 280X but that would depend on the resolution you would be playing, if it's just 1080 then no need really.


according to the PSU calculator i use even a 650W (80+ Gold good brand etc etc etc) could hold a 760 SLI+ a not so bad CPU OC with his configuration and 120GB SSD+1TB HDD combo is the best out there indeed  (i am seeking a deal on a 1tb Velociraptor  to replace my 500gb 7200rpm ahah)

now you have 3 confirmation from regular user (woops 4 user i mean) and 1 from a Moderator what could you ask for more and what could you loose


----------



## 64K (Jun 6, 2014)

Manufacturers don't want to be liable for the damage that can come from people unaware that some PSUs are crap and they can't handle the load they claim to be able to so they recommend a higher wattage than is necessary. A quality 550 watt PSU is plenty for a single GPU rig. If you think you might SLI in the future then a quality 750 watt PSU is fine for everything except Xfire R9 290x or SLI Titan/ GTX 780Ti. 750 watts is what I get even though I never SLI. It's just insurance in case I do.

That EVGA GTX 760 SC with ACX is a very nice card. If it's not a priority to max every single game at 1080p then it should be a good choice. A GTX 770 in the same flavor would be even better. It's $70 more but in your budget I think it's worth it. If you don't have an issue with selling cards then either should serve you well. Some people like to buy a GPU and stick with it for years. For them I think a 3GB R9 280x would possibly be better. I can't predict the future but if Watch Dogs is any indication of the direction that developers are going in then more than 2GB VRAM may be necessary for max settings in a year or two even at 1080p but by then you would probably be looking at SLI/Crossfire of what you have or upgrading the single GPU for max settings in every game.

The 4670k is a great choice for a gaming rig. It's more than enough for anything out there and can be overclocked a little possibly if you want to. Devil's Canyon would be better if you can wait.

Just one other thing. If you plan to overclock and think you may need a CPU cooler better than the stock cooler then make sure it will clear the heat spreaders on those Ripjaws.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

64K said:


> PSU manufacturers don't want to be liable for the damage that can come from people unaware that some PSUs are crap and they can't handle the load they claim to be able to.



that's why we recommend good quality PSU IE: Seasonic, EVGA or good brand with decent OEM, me i use Fractal design based on many review i found about their product 

also many PSU calculator site the Recommended wattage is a tad above the total required, and the minimum is the average load based on a "normal use"

as for the cooler he can go for a good dual fan AIO or on air : any single tower or TR HR-02 Macho Rev.A B/W  for example


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 6, 2014)

Alright guys, you have convinced me! I will go with the i5, upgrade the video card, swap out the combo drive, and I have already updated the first post with a new PSU. Went with a 650watt Seasonic.

Sounding a little better? I will update the initial post with all the new hardware in a few minutes. 

LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED. Any other changes you guys see fit? Changed out the PSU, CPU and hard drive.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 7, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Alright guys, you have convinced me! I will go with the i5, upgrade the video card, swap out the combo drive, and I have already updated the first post with a new PSU. Went with a 650watt Seasonic.
> 
> Sounding a little better? I will update the initial post with all the new hardware in a few minutes.
> 
> LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED. Any other changes you guys see fit? Changed out the PSU, CPU and hard drive.



The Seasonic power supplies are among the best, so good choice. I still think its perhaps too much wattage for a single-card setup, but you'll be fine with 650W. I would still be tempted to wait for the Haswell Refresh CPUs, more specifically the i5 4690K, which are coming out later this month hopefully. You'll need to swap to a Z97 board with the Devils Canyon CPUs, but its worth it IMO. I would also recommend getting a CPU cooler for better, quieter performance than the Intel Stock heatsink - something like a CM Hyper 212 series.

Layton


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2014)

well as i said above my future rig can be powered by a 650w no sweat, and i use a more power hungrier setup, altho a 8320 isnt a match for a 4670K, i also think its worth to pay more for a Z97 (sorry i meant a Z87 with fancy upgrades since Z87 can presumably support DC with a BIOS update... which is unlikely to happen even as the manufacturers want to sell new cards ofc) and a "+10% over 4670K" 4690K (oh it could be more i know but let's go along with what intel usually give when they refresh a lineup) it's not sarcasm i am serious when i say it's worth it 



LaytonJnr said:


> The Seasonic power supplies are among the best, so good choice. I still think its perhaps too much wattage for a single-card setup, but you'll be fine with 650W.
> 
> Layton



well your XFX 650W too is overboard for your setup   
*Minimum PSU Wattage:386 W*
*Recommended 
 PSU Wattage:* *













and this is with some assumption over the case fan setup so it might even be a bit lower  or a bit higher depending on the OC +/-20w on recommended 

but you are right as a 4670K(OC@4.5)+760SLI will require around 550w (-/+1w) but if the OP take a 650W he will be able to keep it if he choose to SLI later since 650w is 100w above recommended (and recommended is already above the typical needs)


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 7, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well your XFX 650W too is overboard for your setup



I know  It wasn't much more expensive than the 550W XFX version at the time of buying (due to great sales), and was the best modular option at the time. If I had bought the build now, I would probably go for a 550W. But yes, 650W is overkill for my build, but it'll last a number of builds hopefully.

Layton


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmmmm. Speaking of the DC's from Intel, I have no problem on waiting. I will go with the i5 that you guys have mentioned (4690k) but guesses on the price of it? The 4670k is 239.99....so...what kind of price difference might I see?

And I suppose to answer my own question, it looks like they will be about the same pricing. I would just rather assume for a 5-10% increase though due to demand and what have you. But yeah, I will for sure wait on it!

Everything else in the build...looking good?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 7, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Hmmmm. Speaking of the DC's from Intel, I have no problem on waiting. I will go with the i5 that you guys have mentioned (4690k) but guesses on the price of it? The 4670k is 239.99....so...what kind of price difference might I see?
> 
> And I suppose to answer my own question, it looks like they will be about the same pricing. I would just rather assume for a 5-10% increase though due to demand and what have you. But yeah, I will for sure wait on it!
> 
> Everything else in the build...looking good?



According to Intel, the recommended retail price for the i5 4690K is around $243.00, so not much of a premium. You could probably go for an MSI Gaming Z97 motherboard, however that may have a small premium due to the fact of its recent release, but I'd look around. The MSI Z97-Gaming 3 is about $140. Have you thought about getting a CPU cooler yet? The stock heatsink is okay, but is very noisy under load compared to aftermarket coolers.

The case is perhaps not my choice, as I'm not a big fan of the aesthetics. I would prefer an NZXT or Corsair case perhaps, as they look a little more clean IMO.

Layton


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2014)

Not sure im understanding this forum. So with the consoles of our era using 8 cores each with their own cache etc and dx 12 on its way and most modern multi core using game engines showing a benefit with more cores hows a quad a good tip imho two years time quads will not cut it for many games.

Id go I7 myself but accept its an opinion


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 7, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not sure im understanding this forum. So with the consoles of our era using 8 cores each with their own cache etc and dx 12 on its way and most modern multi core using game engines showing a benefit with more cores hows a quad a good tip imho two years time quads will not cut it for many games.
> 
> Id go I7 myself but accept its an opinion



The games consoles are using AMD-based 8-core CPUs, which do not have nearly the same single-core performance of today's Intel CPUs. Also, the optimisation of the i5 K-processors that Intel does means that it beats any of the 8-core or more AMD CPUs by a fairly large margin. Intel CPUs rule the top end of the CPU market when it comes to retail processors. Thus, a quad-core Intel beats an octo-core AMD.

Currently, there are few games that use more than four cores, and a vast majority of games use two to four cores, and many still being single-core gaming. Its all about the genre of gaming you're into. The strategy genre relies heavily on the single-core performance of a CPU, whereas modern FPS games rely more on multi-core setups, and benefit a lot from the extra threads. Unless you are a heavy, intense FPS player mostly, then an i5 is perfect for a person who plays the other genres of gaming.

Layton


----------



## Vario (Jun 7, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not sure im understanding this forum. So with the consoles of our era using 8 cores each with their own cache etc and dx 12 on its way and most modern multi core using game engines showing a benefit with more cores hows a quad a good tip imho two years time quads will not cut it for many games.
> 
> Id go I7 myself but accept its an opinion



Prior generation:
PS3 Cell: 1 Core with 7 SPE threads I think 9 threads total
Xbox 360 Xenon 3 Cores 6 Threads
http://www.anandtech.com/show/1719/2

And that didn't change PC gaming.  Given that current games are best on a quad core, any more than that is a waste.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2014)

Your opinions differ to mine but I still hold my opinion to be true and current games mean nothing.
Imho despite the fact intels cpus are better you will still need 8 cores in a few years of either type to play some games at decent settings. 
And since the Op is interested in future games id argue 8 is better now thats why I hhave eight because this pc is seeing out five years minimum or three more all in.
Again its an opinion dont get too excited.

Also ingame or not pcs always have hundreds of threads running more cores simply do more separate threads at the same time which to me can't be bad.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 7, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Your opinions differ to mine but I still hold my opinion to be true and current games mean nothing.
> Imho despite the fact intels cpus are better you will still need 8 cores in a few years of either type to play some games at decent settings.
> And since the Op is interested in future games id argue 8 is better now thats why I hhave eight because this pc is seeing out five years minimum or three more all in.
> Again its an opinion dont get too excited.



If you can suggest to me an Intel 8-core CPU within the OPs budget, then prove me wrong. Or can you suggest another 8-core processor that performs better than the i5 4690K in multi-core peformance. I agree that at the current rate that games are progressing, there will come a day when we will need 8-core CPUs in order to achieve reliable performance. But at the moment, this kind of future proofing is not an efficient use of money - one can always upgrade in the future, if need be. But the day we need such performance is a long way off IMO, therefore I think the i5 is the best option for the OP at this moment in time.

Layton


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2014)

The I7 in the Ops original build plan fitted into his budget and you haven't changed my mind


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 7, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> The I7 in the Ops original build plan fitted into his budget and you haven't changed my mind



Its not an 8-core processor though. The only real benefit of using an i7 would be mostly seen in video editing programs, where the extra threads can help with rendering, and perhaps in intense FPS games. Both i5 and i7 processors have the same number of physical cores, therefore there is little benefit of using the i7 in a gaming setting, unless you are playing intense FPS games. This applies for future games as well - four cores is four cores.

EDIT: In this review, they tested both Haswell i5 and i7 K processors in Crysis 3 and Metro: Last Light, which IMO is the closest we have to what future gaming performance will be like, and there was only a few frames in it in terms of their 1080p performance. And that could just be down to the fact you can't create perfect benchmarking conditions.

Layton


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2014)

It has 8 logical cores and the cache to support it ,ah forget it, like I care this much, see yall in two years for the upgrade version of this thread


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 7, 2014)

Alright ladies, let's keep the arguing to a minimum haha. I will look around for other cases, perhaps something a little cleaner. I really just want a case that will breath well, and be very clean on the inside. Cable management is a must. On my last AMD build if you were to look in the side window you would see nothing but a cable cluster-fu**.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2014)

wait till i do my next rig and i will be able to give you a mini review on the Corsair Carbide Spec-01 (budget line of corsair xD i find any other case from them "not worth the money spent" since you can find same kind cheaper from other brands)

case that breath well ... hum any of the HAF line from CM are good for that ... but what attracted my on the Carbide spec-01 aside from the price is the front bezel who is quite open (with filter) and the plastic feels really sturdy.

 

well of course you are not making a cheap build like mine so you might like a case with a bit more "features" like i mentioned previously HAF line for example.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2014)

I feel that both Layton and theoneandonly have some valid points, I still support the 4670 personally..... why? Well I find it difficult to argue that because a console has 8 cores then a PC should have them, console games will of course be coded to use what's available and does not necessarily represent the needs of a PC game which has to have a wider market to succeed.  From what I have read recently, even  in 2014 we still see only about 1 in 30 games that can use more than 4 cores/threads and we have had 4 core/8 threaded CPU's for more than 6 years, it is a very good point to make though that the more core's/threads you have available the more future proof your system "could" be, I just don't think gaming is moving forward fast enough to make it a deal breaker today.... but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2014)

Im possibly a little too positive it seams.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 8, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I feel that both Layton and theoneandonly have some valid points, I still support the 4670 personally..... why? Well I find it difficult to argue that because a console has 8 cores then a PC should have them, console games will of course be coded to use what's available and does not necessarily represent the needs of a PC game which has to have a wider market to succeed.  From what I have read recently, even  in 2014 we still see only about 1 in 30 games that can use more than 4 cores/threads and we have had 4 core/8 threaded CPU's for more than 6 years, it is a very good point to make though that the more core's/threads you have available the more future proof your system "could" be, I just don't think gaming is moving forward fast enough to make it a deal breaker today.... but that's just my opinion.



Agreed, the way I look at it, in the time that games catch up to running on 8 cores, there will be CPU's with even more cores. It's a race that will always have CPU's ahead of what can fully be harnessed. Also, in the time that games (or programs in general) can utilize the full 8 cores you will probably be outdated on everything else and need to do a pretty nice overhaul. All in all it seems that the role of things is starting to change. It seems that hardware is beginning to take leaps ahead of what can be utilized through a program. Not a bad thing really!

On topic; any cases that people would recommend in particular then? lol


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 8, 2014)

I fully support theoneandon's opinion, I'd go for an i7, even if I would get it for me, we are not too far from seeing games struggling an i7, we have a clear example, Crysis 3 which can make an i7 suffer a little bit and that comes from a 2013 year game.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2014)

1. lose the i7 it won't do you any good for gaming get a  4670K + a decent air cooler and clock it to 4.0Ghz
2. lose the fancy case unless you REALLY care about how the machine looks or just wanna brag to everyone that you spent a 150.00 on a case
3. step up to either a 770 or r9 280x


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 8, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> 1. lose the i7 it won't do you any good for gaming get a  4670K + a decent air cooler and clock it to 4.0Ghz
> 2. lose the fancy case unless you REALLY care about how the machine looks or just wanna brag to everyone that you spent a 150.00 on a case
> 3. step up to either a 770 or r9 280x




My bad, I must have forgotten to update the first post. I did change it to an i5. I'll shop around for other cases as long as I can get the nice cable management...which shouldnt be an issue. I'll also check out the 770's


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

at last people could stop arguing over CPU and do as i did ... giving a opinion on CASE instead ...


or OP you don't even consider what i am writing ??? i am saaaaaaddd... you wrote


satindemon4u said:


> On topic; any cases that people would recommend in particular then? lol


as if i wrote nothing before about the HAF line ... snirfle, don't mind me i'm gonna go in the back of the room to cry a bit ...    (joking) multi opinion would be good indeed



Kyuuba said:


> we have a clear example, Crysis 3 which can make an i7 suffer a little bit and that comes from a 2013 year game.


eh? i played Crysis 3 on a Athlon X4 760K @ 4.2 with a R9 270 without any problems (all maxed except fxaa) ok it was 30fps and not 60, and with a 270X (45-58fps) if i still had my 770 or a 280X or the 290 i am waiting atm instead ... i am positively sure that this quadcore would have no problem either ...


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 8, 2014)

I did not mean to ignore you GreiverBlade haha, I did indeed see that post and will look into them as well.


Hmmm. Alright guys, Cooler Master, or Corsair?

Think I am going with the Corsair Carbide Series 400R


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 8, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> I did not mean to ignore you GreiverBlade haha, I did indeed see that post and will look into them as well.
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Alright guys, Cooler Master, or Corsair?
> ...



well i think CM have a price more "accorded" to what they should be... but the 400R is a nice choice, under 100$ most of the time and all needed to do a clean build


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah I definitely like the way it looks and it will be saving me around $60 from that case I had picked out previously.


----------



## M0rt (Jun 9, 2014)

To hell with Corsair, the Phanteks Enthoo Pro has your name written all over it.

Admire:








Purchase: (Windowed) (Non-windowed)
Then, thank your lucky stars you bought it!

I/we were trying to save you some cash on the PSU, but now you're gonna blow even more? Get the bloody EVGA 750 G2 and be done with it then. It's $30 cheaper, has a 10 year warranty vs. the 7 on the Seasonic, and it's a better unit too. Sorry to say it Seasonic fans, but Super Flower dropped a steaming deuce in (our) front yards.

After taking a quick glance at the prices on Newegg, I really think you should consider the value the R9's offer. I didn't raise the option initially because most system builders have already cemented their preferred duopoly participant in their heads before posting here, but if you're still mentally flexible, give em a look.

If it's a toss up between an i7 and a better GPU, I'd opt for the latter and an i5.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 9, 2014)

I will most definitely look into the R9's and the case as well. Thanks man.

EDIT: Going with the Phanteks Window case. Nice case!

EDIT EDIT: May give this card a shot...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121866


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> eh? i played Crysis 3 on a Athlon X4 760K @ 4.2 with a R9 270 without any problems (all maxed except fxaa) ok it was 30fps and not 60, and with a 270X (45-58fps) if i still had my 770 or a 280X or the 290 i am waiting atm instead ... i am positively sure that this quadcore would have no problem either ...


I am agree, but he was aiming as well for a future so i guess an i7 would be excellent for a couple years or more, however, it depends on his budget if can afford it man.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Not sure im understanding this forum. So with the consoles of our era using 8 cores each with their own cache etc and dx 12 on its way and most modern multi core using game engines showing a benefit with more cores hows a quad a good tip imho two years time quads will not cut it for many games.
> 
> Id go I7 myself but accept its an opinion


 
Right, consoles have 8 cores, but they only are able to use a maximum of 6 of them for games. The other 2 are used for background processes and the OS.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 9, 2014)

For this kind of build, you don't need a lot of power unless you're planning to OC the CPU & adding another GTX760 for SLI. If single GPU rig is your mainstay, opt for a 650W PSU would do.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> I will most definitely look into the R9's and the case as well. Thanks man.
> 
> EDIT: Going with the Phanteks Window case. Nice case!
> 
> ...



The R9 270x performs slightly under the GTX 760 - you may want to consider an R9 280x instead. However, the R9 270x is quite a bit cheaper than the GTX 760 in almost all cases. And the 4GB VRAM can be useful is you Crossfire in the future, as usually only the VRAM of one card can be used in Crossfire. The Phanteks case is great, but I'm annoyed that its quite hard to find in the UK!

Layton


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 9, 2014)

IMO, the GTX760 should be more than enough to run most games up to Very High settings @ 1080p resolutions without problems. If you bump the core speed a little (under 100MHz), it should be more than enough to do the job. My OCed GTX760 ran Crysis 3 settings on Very High, FXAA, on 1920x1080 averaging at 44fps. Also, an unlocked Core i5 chip should be more than enough to get you by... no need to spend extra cash for a stock Core i7. An AIO CPU Cooler should do the job if you're planning to run it at 4GHz stable 24/7.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

btw did you read the entire thread? everything as already been discussed... the last thing needed is the case.

and with the 650w he choose + a i5-4670K he can do a 760 SLI ´(already said tho ... more than one time ) (or 2 270X too as they don't need much more than a 760)
for the 270X, i had one well ... cheaper not too much under a 760 (aka: you would see nearly no difference) nV is known to have a higher price than what they are really worth... the only reall "bang for bucks" card, is indeed the 760 (well ... not totally but the price is still better than the others cards from them ... unless you look into second hand )

and for the Phantek case.... well it looks plain ... same price of the 400R but with a window ... not bad not bad (and i thought only Corsair was overpricing their case  nah i am joking any good case under 100$ are not overpriced) 

(and i hate corsair, yet i bought a corsair case xD )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=carbide_spec-01-_-11-139-041-_-Product
50$ less than the Enthoo... but no rubber grommet on the cable management hole ... (wait are they worth 50$)

Seasonic is worse than EVGA because they offer 7yrs instead of 10yrs ? welll you know the lifetime of a PSU (who will obviously die of a "not covered by the warranty" cause.... ) while i agree if a 750w cost 30$ less than a 650w
yet ask you the question : over a year whats the price difference in electricity? and also do they have a 80+ difference (like Bronze versus Gold) and 3rd if his rig will not use more than 549w (-/+10W) in a SLI and OC setup... would those 30$ will be really worth (unless he choose a 280X/770 to go with ofc)

for the cooler, drop the cliché of the AIO : they dont really perform better than a air cooler like the TR HR-02 Macho Rev.A, in the end only mITX and µATX really benefit from AIO specially for 4ghz ... (i ran a 4.2ghz i7-920 under a Macho and a H70 with 2 good fan and i did switch back to the Macho, in my µATX build i ran a X4 760K @ 4.2 with a Katana 4 and then with a Seidon 120v indeed the temps where better with the AIO for the µATX but not by a big marging) i know Haswell is hotter than SB/IB but price to price a H100/105/110/100i isn't worth a Macho or a Ashura who will cost half the price of it.



Tsukiyomi91 said:


> For this kind of build, you don't need a lot of power unless you're planning to OC the CPU & adding another GTX760 for SLI. If single GPU rig is your mainstay, opt for a 650W PSU would do.



btw the 549w calculation (which include a marging over the "real need") is with a 4ghz i5 and 2 760 in SLI so yes a 650w will do


----------



## M0rt (Jun 9, 2014)

The EVGA (Super Flower Leadex) performs better according to virtually every metric one can use to evaluate a PSU, that's why it's better. The price difference and warranty are just the gravy.

Read the review and go break OklahomaWolf's balls if you want.

Feel free to ask the OP what the going rate of a kWh is in his neck of the woods, his intended amount of weekly use, approximate the various usage loads and efficiencies, and then extrapolate the yearly cost of running each unit. I'm counting on you calculator...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 9, 2014)

You can even read our review which pretty much confirms that the EVGA unit is one of the very best around.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

M0rt said:


> The EVGA (Super Flower Leadex) performs better according to virtually every metric one can use to evaluate a PSU, that's why it's better. The price difference and warranty are just the gravy.
> 
> Read the review and go break OklahomaWolf's balls if you want.
> 
> Feel free to ask the OP what the going rate of a kWh is in his neck of the woods, his intended amount of weekly use, approximate the various usage loads and efficiencies, and then extrapolate the yearly cost of running each unit. I'm counting on you calculator...



come on don't take it like that   as i said 30$ less on a 750 over a 650 is good no doubt about it  and i like Superflower for PSU (i ended with a Fractal Integra 650W because of the price, tho if i go CFX 290 i will need a 750 and no doubt about it i would look into a SuperNOVA G2 750 )




Tatty_One said:


> You can even read our review which pretty much confirms that the EVGA unit is one of the very best around.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/



oh i know already 

i wish the OP would go for that and a 770/280X and then CFX/SLI it later


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 9, 2014)

Well good going guys! Have pulled me back to the EVGA PSU! Hahaha


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 9, 2014)

I could recommend a case, the Cooler Master HAF series, they're very cheap and has everything you need.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 9, 2014)

Some cases that I and other people seem to love. The NZXT Phantom 410, 530, 630 or 820. The Corsair Obsidian line, including 450D, 550D, 600D, 750D, etc. The Fractal Design Define R4. The Phanteks Enthoo series. Corsair Graphite and Carbide series are pretty good as well. I do like the Corsair Air 540. Cooler Master HAF series, or for those "hardcore" gamers the CM Storm line with unique aesthetics. Bitfenix cases, especially the Shinobi line.

Layton


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine is ridiculously big but it keeps everything inside really cool.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you both for the tips. I think for now I am going to stick with the case I currently have picked just because, well...I went through like 3 others to get to it. Don't wanna keep changing....yet haha. Still need to hunt down a Corsair PSU apparently...

EDIT: Going with the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650 G 80 PLUS GOLD


NEXT QUESTION: Gtx 760...or 770? Will I notice a pretty large gain for the price increase?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2014)

i owned a 770 (i had 480/580/7870/r9 270/r9 270X/7950 and soon R9 290) on all those the 770 was the higher i had, tho since i got it 2nd hand (as usual) the price was worth it ... (a bit under the price of a 760)

so yep a 770 (4gb if possible) is worth it

wtf you ditch a 750w EVGA PSU for a 650w Corsair??? it might be just me but Corsair only do good case ... the rest is... either, meh... or overpriced for what it is, i hope you don't think because you have a Corsair case you need a Corsair PSU???

aside from this, example: my Carbide Spec-01 + a Integra R2 650w =110$  (wow the HX cost nearly twice the price of my Integra ... so much for the gold over bronze ... wait in fact that PSU will cost the price of my case+PSU ... )

go back to the EVGA .... and you said yourself you don't wanna keep change it so why you keep asking about any things you choose and change on random to other pieces 
i only needed 20 minutes to decide what i did need to buy for my next rig ...


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i owned a 770 (i had 480/580/7870/r9 270/r9 270X/7950 and soon R9 290) on all those the 770 was the higher i had, tho since i got it 2nd hand (as usual) the price was worth it ... (a bit under the price of a 760)
> 
> so yep a 770 (4gb if possible) is worth it
> 
> ...



Whoa. I have no idea why I went to Corsair...definitely wasn't thinking at all on that one. I think I zoned wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy out haha. Let's change that real quick...

EDIT: there we go hahaha. Much better:
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650 G 80 PLUS GOLD


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 9, 2014)

evga aren't as good as they used to be they have gone way down hill personally Id pickup a seasonic unit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120
seasonic are basically bullet proof


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm gonna stick with the EVGA at this point. If I keep switching back and forth this rig may be built by 2020. haha

EDIT: Looking for a new heatsink now as well. Wanting something with dual fans. Don't really wanna go liquid cooling right now. Suggestions?


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 10, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> I'm gonna stick with the EVGA at this point. If I keep switching back and forth this rig may be built by 2020. haha
> 
> EDIT: Looking for a new heatsink now as well. Wanting something with dual fans. Don't really wanna go liquid cooling right now. Suggestions?


H80i, you won't regret, cheap and still nowadays one of the best cooling solutions plus small, i'm going to buy onevery soon for my cpu.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> H80i, you won't regret, cheap and still nowadays one of the best cooling solutions plus small, i'm going to buy onevery soon for my cpu.


NEPTON 140XL... H80i cheap ... what a joke, even if a Nepton 140XL is 13$ more on newegg ... at last it is worth it.

better build quality, bigger fan and rad surface, and : not Corsair. (they have fallen way behind)

also






also : air heatsink dual fan possibility (even if they are already good single fan), best selection : Thermalright HR-02 Macho, Scythe Ashura, Raijintek Ereboss, Cryorig R1,Phantek PH-TC14PE, Noctua NH D14, all of those beat a H80i in silence, price (well the Noctua is a bit ... ) and even in temps sometime. (and are likely less prone to failure)


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

avoid the H series of AIO water coolers they are junk always been junk always will be junk


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> avoid the H series of AIO water coolers they are junk always been junk always will be junk


indeed



OneMoar said:


> evga aren't as good as they used to be they have gone way down hill personally Id pickup a seasonic unit
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120
> seasonic are basically bullet proof


and also this as already been discussed (tho i prefer seasonic) the EVGA is on the topclass PSU according to many review (and TPU review) for that model, and i agree since its a SuperFlower Leadex it's kinda in the same league as the Seasonic and also a 750 30$ cheaper than a 650, no point in taking a Seasonic in the end.

edit ... wait a sec 169$ for that 760w ... not worth the 50$ over a SuperNOVA G2 750 for 10w even if it's platinum versus gold.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2014)

Especally junk if you compair good air coolers with an AIO on silent?  Why would anyone invest in an AIO and run it silent so that an air cooler half the price can almost match it...... mine is on balanced (so I only really hear it on hot days) and if an old and very toasty i7 930 at 4.3gig can run on 1.42V and never hit above 82C on Intel Burn test is junk..... well I better start looking for a decent Artic Freezer Pro


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Especally junk if you compair good air coolers with an AIO on silent?  Why would anyone invest in an AIO and run it silent so that an air cooler half the price can almost match it...... mine is on balanced (so I only really hear it on hot days) and if an old and very toasty i7 930 at 4.3gig can run on 1.42V and never hit above 82C on Intel Burn test is junk..... well I better start looking for a decent Artic Freezer Pro


well that's it if even in performance a AIO wasn't so noisy ... and only 1 to 4° cooler than a good air cooler.

still corsair is corsair as i usually say ... for me they are junk, in another thread i reported how many failure i got with them and the comparison with my Cooler Master AIO who never had any problem of that sort ... also price to price it's even worse.
and the chart i posted above prove it : Corsair is behind now oh wait H100i max and H105 are still above ... well if you like hearing a Cessna on take off at 10m that's a good point. (not that the Nepton is quieter ... but better tho, the Seidon line is the match for Corsair H AIO line, the Nepton/Glacier/Eisberg are something else, like the H220 or any other top of the line AIO from any brand but Corsair... imho )

mmhh?























i was all after AIO before but now... they are usefull in µATX/mITX build or case where you are space limited around the CPU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2014)

The thing is, with a decent AIO, you do get decent cooling, usually quieter than the large air coolers (I would be intrested to see what settings were used for AIO's above) and importantly for me, they come in a low profile package wth flexible profiles and total software control.  I am pretty sure if I used headhones for gaming I could ramp up the profile to high and my 930 would be running at around 70C under IBT, with my old Promlitech wth dual 140mm fans I had before, it would not get near those temps.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 10, 2014)

So in the end a couple nice dual fan coolers would be....?...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2014)

Look at the pricing versus performance, from what I have gathered you are not looking for massive overclocks, therefore the CM Seidon looks fairly decent.


----------



## Vario (Jun 10, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> So in the end a couple nice dual fan coolers would be....?...


PHTC14DE or NH-D14 or Thermalright Silverarrow.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

Vario said:


> PHTC14DE or NH-D14 or Thermalright Silverarrow.


Cryorig R1 Universal  if you can find it where you are .... but the Macho or Ereboss (thermalright and Raijintek) can also do absolutely fine in single fan.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 10, 2014)

I would never consider AIO because if the pump fails you can throw it away, while on an air cooler you can always replace the fan. The case I would choose would be the cooler master Haf XM (the non window version) take the top 200mm fan and mount it on the side and buy 200mm fans for the front and top and have an awesome case with some crazy airflow. As for the cooler the noctua NH-U14S. As for the GPU the 760 is best bang for buck but the 770 is obviously better but at 100$ difference I would either get a 760 4GB or a 770 4gb if possible..


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 10, 2014)

Good lord that silver arrow looks nice


----------



## Vario (Jun 10, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Good lord that silver arrow looks nice




Yeah the Silver Arrow is sexy.  I like the burnt orange fans.   Probably the best looker.  The Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme:





The Phanteks is probably the best performer from all the reviews, likely because it has some pretty good fans, you can pick different colors for them too.
More boring looking but the color choices are cool.







The Noctua has brand name, brown fans, good build quality, aimed at quiet operation.







edit: the SB-E Extreme has 130 CFM with two ball bearing motored fans! go for that one lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> *I would never consider AIO because if the pump fails you can throw it away*, while on an air cooler you can always replace the fan.[/B] The case I would choose would be the cooler master Haf XM (the non window version) take the top 200mm fan and mount it on the side and buy 200mm fans for the front and top and have an awesome case with some crazy airflow. As for the cooler the noctua NH-U14S. As for the GPU the 760 is best bang for buck but the 770 is obviously better but at 100$ difference I would either get a 760 4GB or a 770 4gb if possible..


Thats why you get a 5 year warranty?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

Vario said:


> The Phanteks is probably the best performer from all the reviews, likely because it has some pretty good fans, you can pick different colors for them too.
> More boring looking but the color choices are cool.


well yet the Cryorig R1 Universal is above the Phantek  so the best performer now is that Cryorig just the distribution might be a problem, but the ram clearance is also better on the Cryorig


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 10, 2014)

> Thats why you get a 5 year warranty?


Yeah that's true but if it somehow leaks you will get a new cooler, but the other component's might get damaged even thou most coolers have non-conductive water in them.
I guess I just like air coolers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2014)

Fair point, athough I have had 4 AIO's and never seen a leak, I am sure some have, but your principle also applies to any water cooling setup, AIO or custom, actually probably more so custom.

As for air coolers, if the OP is not doing any "serious" overclocking, I see very little point in paying $70 - $90 for an air cooler.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 10, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well yet the Cryorig R1 Universal is above the Phantek  so the best performer now is that Cryorig just the distribution might be a problem, but the ram clearance is also better on the Cryorig



But the Cryorig gets very noisy under load compared to the quieter Phanteks, be quiet!, and Noctua offerings. Its a balance you need to decide between performance and noise levels. 

Layton


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Fair point, athough I have had 4 AIO's and never seen a leak, I am sure some have, but your principle also applies to any water cooling setup, AIO or custom, actually probably more so custom.
> 
> As for air coolers, if the OP is not doing any "serious" overclocking, I see very little point in paying $70 - $90 for an air cooler.



well then Seidon 120v cheap and kinda good (i had one and i used 2 Silverstone SST AP121 fan on it) 



LaytonJnr said:


> But the Cryorig gets very noisy under load compared to the quieter Phanteks, be quiet!, and Noctua offerings. Its a balance you need to decide between performance and noise levels.
> 
> Layton



well that's true ... uh? wait a sec ... well no not true ... the Phanteks is on par  (in dual fan ) and the OP would not need more than 25% (okay at 50% the R1 is noisier +2dBA)  but at 100% its again quieter than the Phanteks 1dBA less xD


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 10, 2014)

Think I am going with the  Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK Dual 120mm! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709020

Also, I do wish to overclock a bit. Nothing record setting but I do enjoy going a tad beyond stock.


----------



## Leothelesser (Jun 11, 2014)

If you’re gamming why overclock your CPU and then incur the cost of a high-end cooler?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_4670K_and_i7_4770K_Comparison/8.html

TECHPOWERUP’s comparison of 4670k and 4770k shows little increase in frame rate from overclocking especially when playing high performance games.
Save the money and spend it on GPU


----------



## M0rt (Jun 11, 2014)

OP, don't conflate the EVGA NEX with the G2, they're much different animals (FSP vs. Super Flower OEM's). To quote this review, "the EVGA NEX650G is an example of a "good enough" power supply", whereas the G2 is absolutely topnotch. However, if you are now confronting the harsh budgetary realities that most builders face, the NEX for $60 is a pretty good value.

I think anyone's GPU choice can be reduced to the philosophy of whether they intend to sell their single GPU and replace it at the prudent time, add a second card, or keep their card until its performance and value have virtually eroded. I subscribe to the first school of thought and will be selling my 780 3/4 of the way into the Maxwell product cycle once the price of that gen's comparable replacement has stabilized. So, I anticipate that I'll take a $150 net hit (paid $500, will sell for roughly $350, and replace for $500) when I upgrade every year or two in perpetuity. I'll consistently have the newest tech, minimal driver issues, better case temps, a reset rate of depreciation x1, and only one sale to transact in the secondary market. Adding a second card will have none of those benefits, a larger net loss and commercial headache, but will probably yield slightly better performance. The buy and keep option does not apply to the hardcore.

Bottom line, view your GPU as something that you are essentially renting. Get the single best one you can afford and I suspect that might be a 280X or this 280 on sale.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn. See, I am still really stuck between the 760 and the R9 280....

But with that price and in comparison tests...I gotta go with the 280.


----------



## M0rt (Jun 11, 2014)

It is clearly the smoothest move at the moment in that price range, so grab it without any reservations and rejoice in the wisdom of the purchase.

Take note, the 8% off promo code goes bye bye today though.

Enjoy!


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 11, 2014)

M0rt said:


> It is clearly the smoothest move at the moment in that price range, so grab it without any reservations and rejoice in the wisdom of the purchase.
> 
> Take note, the 8% off promo code goes bye bye today though.
> 
> Enjoy!



Looks like I will miss out on the little promo, even still though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 11, 2014)

M0rt said:


> I think anyone's GPU choice can be reduced to the philosophy of whether they intend to sell their single GPU and replace it at the prudent time, add a second card, or keep their card until its performance and value have virtually eroded. I subscribe to the first school of thought and will be selling my 780 3/4 of the way into the Maxwell product cycle once the price of that gen's comparable replacement has stabilized. So, I anticipate that I'll take a $150 net hit (paid $500, will sell for roughly $350, and replace for $500)


totally true,(wait a sec... what?) i pay, wait not true i won it in a giveaway ... a R9 270X (i mixed up with my 2nd hand R9 270) i sell it 190$ 3 weeks later (not my fault ... i did put it in auction at 1$... blame the bidders ) and i get a R9 290 for 190$ +9$ shipping, i lost 9$

edit: totally true for nV tho ... a 780 is mostly seen at 3/4 of the initial price


----------



## M0rt (Jun 11, 2014)

Greiver, you are royally missing the plot, and you've lost nothing as of yet, you've just spent $199.

How and where did you get a 290 for that price? Did you throw some head into the mix?

OP, take a look at PC Part Picker, if you're unfamiliar. They graph the historical pricing of products at the large retailers, a very useful resource when trying to identify the opportune moment to buy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 11, 2014)

M0rt said:


> Greiver, you are royally missing the plot, and you've lost nothing as of yet, you've just spent $199.
> 
> How and where did you get a 290 for that price? Did you throw some head into the mix?
> 
> OP, take a look at PC Part Picker, if you're unfamiliar. They graph the historical pricing of products at the large retailers, a very useful resource when trying to identify the opportune moment to buy.


nono i am not missing anything  i just say if you look hard you can get lucky (that 290 is a 2nd hand 3 month of use, no mining or abuse) it's still backed up by a 21month warranty at the shop. (which you can't achieve if you seek nV cards since even 2nd hands the price is still insane, well at last where i am ...) 

oh yes i lost 9$ since i sold the 270X 190$ and paid 199$ wait ... no you are right  (luckily in Switzerland the GPU mining never got high ... ) 

as fo the OP http://pcpartpicker.com/ is a good site to have a pricing idea.


----------



## Vario (Jun 11, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Damn. See, I am still really stuck between the 760 and the R9 280....
> 
> But with that price and in comparison tests...I gotta go with the 280.


Get the 280, it has 3GB of video ram and a 384bit memory bus, should last you longer over the next few years.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm hoping so!


There we go...

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/nbarr7655/saved/9Cvbt6


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 11, 2014)

> There we go...
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/nbarr7655/saved/9Cvbt6


That sounds awesome, and I don't know if on purpose but everything is color coordinated nicely.


----------



## Vario (Jun 11, 2014)

Going for the 12dx? I'd get the 14 instead, go for the best! but the 12 works fine and its well made.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 11, 2014)

looking good now  don't forget to post the result in "your PC atm" thread  once you assemble it!


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 12, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> That sounds awesome, and I don't know if on purpose but everything is color coordinated nicely.



The color coordination was on purpose...not going to lie haha. Couldn't decide between red fan blades and black though. Decided to go with black though because I thought red may "pop" a little too much.



Vario said:


> Going for the 12dx? I'd get the 14 instead, go for the best! but the 12 works fine and its well made.



Hmmm...I will have to think on that one. It looks like they are pretty similar but the 14 looks to be almost half the noise. Will have to decide if it's worth the $15 



GreiverBlade said:


> looking good now  don't forget to post the result in "your PC atm" thread  once you assemble it!



I most definitely will. Hoping to start ordering here soon...


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> I'm hoping so!
> 
> 
> There we go...
> ...



I'm liking the build - keep us posted 

Layton


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you! Will make sure to do so


----------



## M0rt (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 13, 2014)

M0rt said:


> View attachment 57285




Haha thank you. Now comes the hardest part. The wait between now and ordering parts.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 13, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Haha thank you. Now comes the hardest part. The wait between now and ordering parts.



Or perhaps the hardest part is when you've spent all that money and all that time waiting for you parts to come, and for some reason one of them doesn't work properly when tested, or even worse when the rig has been fully built. Then you have to waste time trying to determine which part is broken, the annoying contact process in order to RMA the part, waiting for the new part to come, etcetera, etcetera. Now that is hard 

Layton


----------



## satindemon4u (Jun 14, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Or perhaps the hardest part is when you've spent all that money and all that time waiting for you parts to come, and for some reason one of them doesn't work properly when tested, or even worse when the rig has been fully built. Then you have to waste time trying to determine which part is broken, the annoying contact process in order to RMA the part, waiting for the new part to come, etcetera, etcetera. Now that is hard
> 
> Layton



Oh this is so true. I remember on my last build (which was my first full build) I had a very....low moment as far as intelligence goes. I got everything hooked up and tried to start up. It would power on for about half a second and then shut off. Over and over again. Turns out, I never put the standoffs in for the motherboard so it was immediately grounding out!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Or perhaps the hardest part is when you've spent all that money and all that time waiting for you parts to come, and for some reason one of them doesn't work properly when tested, or even worse when the rig has been fully built. Then you have to waste time trying to determine which part is broken, the annoying contact process in order to RMA the part, waiting for the new part to come, etcetera, etcetera. Now that is hard
> 
> Layton




ahah for my next build my worst fear would be : the old owner of my M5A99X Evo didn't update the BIOS and the 6300 ordered will not be compatible... (well finding a cheap AM3 to flashbios is not a big deal tho) other than that except once i never had a problem with any of my build, but i fully understand the feeling tho. oh well i had a RMA with my R9 270 and a short circuit but not right at the start ... but yes the wait process is awful


----------

